# Cammed!!!



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

After several anxious months of waiting I finally got my cam installed and tuned.  I went with the Rebel TQ cam from FTI and had it installed and tuned at HPE in Houston. With the mods in my sig it dynoed at 380 rwhp and 366 rwtq. Here's a video clip at idle:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-s-p9qbQHQ


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Bad frigin ass.:cheers


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

Thanks man


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Very nice! Whats the specs on the Rebel?


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

The specs are 224/228 .600/.609 on a 111 LSA


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

*cam*

sounds good,, now go out and kick some MUSTANG BUTT


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Bad ass


----------



## redgoat420 (May 3, 2007)

Sounds good


----------

